# Humane Society of the United States is Hiring Wild Cat Protector



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Outdoor lovers far and wide are concerned about the numbers of feral cats on the loose, and the number of birds the wild felines kill. The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) is seeking to hire a new "Director of Cat Protection and Policy."

Among the duties for the Director of Cat Protection will be to "support and promote Trap-Neuter-Return programs and other initiatives intended to humanely manage stray and feral cat populations." In other words, to get free-ranging cats on the sidelines only long enough to neuter them, then get 'em back in the bird-killing ballgame.

In its release on this, the Wildlife Society says, "HSUS might just as well have advertised for a wild bird executioner, as that is essentially what this position will be."


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We have natural cat control, it is called predators. The only way they live up here is if they carry a knife and are not afraid to use it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm guessing you don't have a problem with cats then Barry?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Some areas here are full of feral cats, many shopping areas, strip centers and malls have a number of them roamig around. They mostly eat garbage that people leave around or get in the dumpsters of restaurants.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Does anyone do anything about them? Like local government etc


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

SSS here. We have a ton coyotes that prey on them in my area. The problem is they kill alot of ground nesting birds and carry alot of diseases too. The hsus is full of themselves and are a bunch of idiots. It'll fail.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope so too Tom. Now why are there so many coyotes Tom!? Pull your finger out!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Many of the mall cats are captured and spay/neutered by the local humane society(not to be confused with the HSUS), then released back where they were trapped, if they are in good health.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Even though its good to spay/neutered them it doesn't help the native wildlife.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...spay or neuter cats...but why is it that if a dog is picked up they either find a home or put it down ?

I think that is a bias way of doing things....I think I will become a dog lawer, dogs should have rights too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Brian it does seem odd.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I said dogs should have rights too, but better yet should be cats..cats should be treated the same way. Here in my neighbor hood cats roam around all the time, except in my yard ( There is a black hole ), but if a dog is running...watch out police, HMS, pound, etc come in on choppers and foot.

However if a dog shows up ( in my yard ) and is not mangy....he/she gets a little food and water and call to the owner, not the hit squad.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd venture to guess it's because dogs bite. I'm not saying it's fair.... just that dogs pose an immediate threat to humans.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

True but cat bites aren't that nice, just ask Roberta!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have to I was bitten by a cat on the calf , it hurt and quickly tried to become infected. It left a very distinctive set of marks.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I have no doubt filthy little buggers! She had one the other day that didn't want to play nice with the pretty vet!


----------

